# Foamheart Black Indian Mustard  -  First Try



## zippy12 (Jun 24, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/black-indian-mustard-foamheart.273640/







Toasted the seeds ... about 320F ... taken them out you can hear them poping





into Beer





Grinding more Mustard Seed to replace Coleman’s Mustard powder











salt





Honey





Vinigar












So I have 2 containers in the fridge... One with whole Mustard seed and the other with the ground..

I will combine tomarrow

More to come


----------



## 73saint (Jun 24, 2018)

Oh that looks amazing!!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 24, 2018)

That’s cool, can’t wait to see the final


----------



## Braz (Jun 24, 2018)

If you like spicy you will love that mustard. I am almost out of the batch I made and need to make some more.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 25, 2018)

Researched this on the googles today and the big take aways are:
There are 3 kinds of mustard seed (white(very mild), yellow(mild), black(hot)).
The longer you leave the mustard seed out of the vinegar the milder it gets.
White wine vinegar will give a sharper crisper taste.

Any How ... Time to crush some of the whole mustard seed and combine the 2 containers












I did taste a bit and its good but the flavor will change over the next 3 days...  *WAITING*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 27, 2018)

Already planning my next batch.  I will grind yellow mustard seed and mix black into it...





3.00 for 7oz  OUCH


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 30, 2018)

Its been 1 week and the mix is still loose...  taste like a spicy brown...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks good and I am sure you will enjoy the flavor. Look at Creole Mustard recipes. BTW, check your info. Mustard does not get hot until combined with water. The longer it sits the hotter it gets.  It is Acid from wine or vinegar that stops the reaction, same with horseradish...JJ


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 30, 2018)

Jimmy  ... do you have a go to Creole recipe?


----------

